# Roma - Fiorentina 4-2



## admin (8 Dicembre 2012)

Anticipo di Serie A in programma questa sera, *Sabato 8 Dicembre*, alle ore 20,45. La partita verrà trasmessa in *Diretta Tv* da Sky Sport e Mediaset Premium
*
Probabili formazioni di Roma e Fiorentina*

*Roma (4-3-3):* Stekelenburg; Balzaretti, Castan, Marquinhos, Piris; Tachtsidis, Florenzi, Bradley; Totti, Destro, Osvaldo. In panchina*: *Lobont, Goicoechea, Burdisso, Piris, Romagnoli, Balzaretti, Pjanic, De Rossi, Perrotta, Lamela, Marquinho, N. Lopez. 
*
Fiorentina (3-5-2):* Viviano; Roncaglia, Rodriguez, Savic; Cuadrado, Aquilani, Migliaccio, B. Valero, Pasqual; Toni, El Hamdaoui. In panchina: Neto, Lupatelli, Bernardeschi, Cassani, Della Rocca, Tomovic, Romulo, Olivera, Llama, Mati Fernandez, Seferovic, Jovetic.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Dicembre 2012)

Mi aspetto la partita più bella della Serie A 12/13


----------



## Blu71 (8 Dicembre 2012)

Gran bella sfida.


----------



## smallball (8 Dicembre 2012)

spettacolo e parecchi colpi di scena...da seguire


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Dicembre 2012)

Partita potenzialmente fantastica.


----------



## admin (8 Dicembre 2012)

Comincia. Sarà sicuramente una bella partita


----------



## admin (8 Dicembre 2012)

Roma in vantaggio. Papera di Viviano


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Dicembre 2012)

Ma cosa fa viviano?


----------



## admin (8 Dicembre 2012)

Pareggio della Fiorentina


----------



## admin (8 Dicembre 2012)

Grande partita


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Dicembre 2012)

Bellissima partita

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ecco cosa significa avere giocatori di qualita...non noi con sti falegnami che un passare una palla ad 1 metro impossibile


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Dicembre 2012)

si va beh ci siamo beccati la fiorentina del momento migliore sempre cosi :S poi noi non eravamo molto in forma, credo che se la giocassimo domani la partita potrebbe essere totalmente differente


----------



## Frikez (8 Dicembre 2012)

Ma che ritmi stanno tenendo? 
Sembra una partita di Premier


----------



## admin (8 Dicembre 2012)

Mamma mia Totti. Comunque grande Roma, da quando si sono liberati di quel mediocre di De Rossi sono tornati a giocare alla grande


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Dicembre 2012)

ahahah viviano ma ............ contro di noi fenomeno e contro questi due papere ma daiiii


----------



## Harvey (8 Dicembre 2012)

Viviano


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Dicembre 2012)

Ma come abbiamo fatto a perdere 3-1?


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Dicembre 2012)

Grandissima partita!!era un pò che non ne vedevo una cosi in italia


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma come abbiamo fatto a perdere 3-1?



la fiorentina era in un momento di grazia e noi eravamo in un momento da inculo, credo che se la rigiocassimo forse sarebbe totalmente diversa ora la partita


----------



## The P (8 Dicembre 2012)

Che partita ragazzi!

Come ha detto Pardo "partita da 5 stelle lusso".

Due squadre che fanno un calcio corale godibilissimo.
Squadre aperte, ritmi altissimi.... non lasciano neanche il tempo di rivedere i replay.

Bella anche la sfida nella sfida: Zeman-Montella. Uno fa una mossa, l'altro prende la contro-misura.

Per ora Roma di gran lunga superiore, ma la Fiore è rimaneggiatissima.


----------



## Marilson (8 Dicembre 2012)

Totti incredibile


----------



## R41D3N (8 Dicembre 2012)

Non mi spiego perchè sti portieri mediocri solo contro il milan diventano fenomeni, sempre, puntualmente!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Dicembre 2012)

Totti Fenomeno...bella partita


----------



## Albijol (8 Dicembre 2012)

La Roma sta meritando, ma vogliamo parlare di Viviano? Questo è più scarso di Abbiati


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Dicembre 2012)

Gran bella partita,pero' viviano è da galera.Senza le sue papere erano 1-1 e nella ripresa la Fiorentina,con l'ingresso di Jo-Jo poteva essere pericolosissima!


----------



## The P (8 Dicembre 2012)

Totti, a memoria, negli ultimi 2 anni ha camminato in campo.

Ora corre come quando era un ragazzino.
Questi sn i risultati di una preparazione con poca palestra. Bravo Zeman


----------



## Harvey (8 Dicembre 2012)

Che bel giocatore Pjanic comunque, avercelo...


----------



## Frikez (8 Dicembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Che partita ragazzi!
> 
> Come ha detto Pardo "partita da 5 stelle lusso".
> 
> ...



Classica partita del campionato italiano


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Dicembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Totti, a memoria, negli ultimi 2 anni ha camminato in campo.
> 
> Ora corre come quando era un ragazzino.
> Questi sn i risultati di una preparazione con poca palestra. Bravo Zeman



Mi vien male a pensare che abbiamo buttato 2-3 mesi con il troll livornese in panchina


----------



## The P (8 Dicembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Classica partita del campionato italiano



ahah infatti.

Se continuano così l'anno prossimo non le fanno iscrivere al campionato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Dicembre 2012)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Non mi spiego perchè sti portieri mediocri solo contro il milan diventano fenomeni, sempre, puntualmente!!



come sempre ovviamente tutti formato fenomeni


----------



## iceman. (8 Dicembre 2012)

La fiorentina mi sembra un po' stanca. Toni e' un paracarro impressionante


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Dicembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Totti, a memoria, negli ultimi 2 anni ha camminato in campo.
> 
> Ora corre come quando era un ragazzino.
> Questi sn i risultati di una preparazione con poca palestra. Bravo Zeman



l'anno scorso si, nella stagione 2010-2011 no aveva fatto un bel Campionato


----------



## admin (8 Dicembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto la partita più bella della Serie A 12/13



C'hai preso


----------



## bubuevani (8 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mamma mia Totti. Comunque grande Roma, da quando si sono liberati di quel mediocre di De Rossi sono tornati a giocare alla grande



De Rossi: Roma = Pirlo: Milan

De Rossi, a mio parere, non è nè mediocre, nè tantomeno finito. Le voci di mercato estive lo hanno destabilizzato e le divergenze con Zeman ne hanno incrinato il rapporto con l'ambiente, rendendolo un corpo estraneo in questa Roma.
Beninteso, non voglio giustificarlo, dato che un professionista dovrebbe giocare anche in porta se il mister glielo chiedesse. Ritengo però che lontano dalla Roma potrebbe ritornare, se non ai livelli 2004/2009, ad essere un elemento importante in qualsiasi top club.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Dicembre 2012)

mado partita illegale


----------



## Frikez (8 Dicembre 2012)

Bella la difesa della Roma


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Dicembre 2012)

sono andata un attimo di la torno e già gol -.-


----------



## admin (8 Dicembre 2012)

bubuevani ha scritto:


> De Rossi: Roma = Pirlo: Milan
> 
> De Rossi, a mio parere, non è nè mediocre, nè tantomeno finito. Le voci di mercato estive lo hanno destabilizzato e le divergenze con Zeman ne hanno incrinato il rapporto con l'ambiente, rendendolo un corpo estraneo in questa Roma.
> Beninteso, non voglio giustificarlo, dato che un professionista dovrebbe giocare anche in porta se il mister glielo chiedesse. Ritengo però che lontano dalla Roma potrebbe ritornare, se non ai livelli 2004/2009, ad essere un elemento importante in qualsiasi top club.



Aspetta aspetta. Secondo me sono imparagonabili. Pirlo è stato un grandissimo. Per anni è stato il migliore nel suo ruolo, poi si è eclissato. De Rossi è sempre stato un giocatore normalissimo, un incontrista come tanti altri. Dalla sua, però, ha sempre avuto una stampa favorevole.


----------



## bubuevani (8 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aspetta aspetta. Secondo me sono imparagonabili. Pirlo è stato un grandissimo. Per anni è stato il migliore nel suo ruolo, poi si è eclissato. De Rossi è sempre stato un giocatore normalissimo, un incontrista come tanti altri. Dalla sua, però, ha sempre avuto una stampa favorevole.



Certo, sono d'accordo con te che tra Pirlo e De Rossi ci siano diverse scale di valori. Però, con le dovute proporzioni, non mi stupirei se capitan futuro(?) rinascesse alla grande lontano da Roma, analogamente a quanto accaduto per Pirlo alla Juve.
Peraltro, almeno fino ad Euro 2008, De Rossi è stato fra i migliori interditori d'Europa. Poi un lieve declino ed un livello di gioco appena buono.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Dicembre 2012)

eeee ma destro e forte eh 2 gol mangiati, non e male come giocatore ma l'hanno troppo pombato a mio avviso

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Aspetta aspetta. Secondo me sono imparagonabili. Pirlo è stato un grandissimo. Per anni è stato il migliore nel suo ruolo, poi si è eclissato. De Rossi è sempre stato un giocatore normalissimo, un incontrista come tanti altri. Dalla sua, però, ha sempre avuto una stampa favorevole.



parole SANTE credevo di essere l'unica che pensa che de rossi sia un giocatore normale


----------



## Frikez (8 Dicembre 2012)

Destro, buttane dentro una per cortesia


----------



## The P (8 Dicembre 2012)

ribadisco: che partita!


----------



## Lollo interista (8 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;75478 ha scritto:


> eeee ma destro e forte eh 2 gol mangiati, non e male come giocatore ma l'hanno troppo pombato a mio avviso
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Mettiti in fila tesoro


----------



## admin (8 Dicembre 2012)

Miglior partita dell'anno. Grande Roma e grande Zeman


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Dicembre 2012)

Partita bellissima, quasi a livelli europei. Vittoria pesantissima della Roma, risultato un pò troppo ingiusto per la Fiorentina. Viviano deve tornare al Bologna.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Dicembre 2012)

ottima partita...Destro mi sta deludendo, altra genialata di Zeman, oggi ha sbagliato di tutto...se c'era Borini faceva tripletta


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Dicembre 2012)

Ottima la Roma,che nonostante conceda molto,ha creato tantissimo.Bene soprattutto col centrocampo a 4.Ora voglio vedere col rientro a pieno servizio di Lamela e Osvaldo come sviluppera' la formazza il boemo!


----------



## Lollo interista (8 Dicembre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Partita bellissima, quasi a livelli europei. Vittoria pesantissima della Roma, risultato un pò troppo ingiusto per la Fiorentina.* Viviano deve tornare al Bologna*.



Ma come? Il gggiovane fenomeno itagliano ViviANO??!!

Quello che l'Inter aveva e invece di puntare su di lui, fenomeno dei nostri patri confini, va a spendere 10 cucuzze sul perfido slavo Handanovic?!?!?


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Dicembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ottima partita...Destro mi sta deludendo, altra genialata di Zeman, oggi ha sbagliato di tutto...se c'era Borini faceva tripletta


Destro deve migliorare in fase di concretezza, ma non ha giocato una brutta partita.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Dicembre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Destro deve migliorare in fase di concretezza, ma non ha giocato una brutta partita.



hai detto bene, è bravo tecnicamente ma deve segnare...l'attaccante quello deve fare


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Dicembre 2012)

Comunque Viviano osceno,anche sul 3° gol poteva fare meglio!


----------



## Emanuele (8 Dicembre 2012)

Spettacolo assoluto 
Comunque se la roma smette di avere amnesie clamorose come nel primo gol, e continua a migliorare in difesa come sta facendo può togliersi belle soddisfazioni.


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Dicembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> hai detto bene, è bravo tecnicamente ma deve segnare...l'attaccante quello deve fare


Un attaccante come lui ci avrebbe fatto comodo, altro che cazzini.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Dicembre 2012)

Che partita ragazzi,magari giocassero tutti così in Serie A...


----------



## 2515 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> l'anno scorso si, nella stagione 2010-2011 no aveva fatto un bel Campionato



In confronto agli allenamenti di Zeman correre 90 minuti in partita equivale a fare una festa.


----------

